# Suche USB-Video Grabber Programm



## mumble_GLL (11. September 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Habe mir gestern ´nen USB Video Grabber gekauft und alles installiert. So far, so good. Und jetzt kommt das grosse ABER: Die software, die dabei ist (Cyberlink PowerDirector 7 und Cyberlink PowerProducer 5) finde ich relativ schwierig zu bedienen. Ich habe mir diesen Grabber geholt, weill ich meinen GameCube an Cinch über USB am PC laufen lassen wollte was ja auch gut klappt aber wenn ich PowerDirector starte, auf Aufzeichnen klicke und meinen Cube anmache, klappt es zwar aber es läuft nur in einem im Programm integrierten kleinen Fenster was mir aber echt viel zu klein ist um vernünftig spielen zu können. Nun zu meiner Frage: Kennt ihr bzw. gibt es leicht zu bedienende und vor allem kostenlose Video Capture Programme die man auf Bildschirmgrösse ziehen kann? Ob man mit diesem Prog grade aufnimmt oder nicht hauptsache, Bildschirmgrösse (1920x1080 FullHD). 

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Autokiller677 (13. September 2010)

Was für einen Grabber hast du dir denn geholt?
Ich hab mal so ein Ding von Aldi gekauft, das funktioniert auch gut, allerdings hab ich da im Vergleich zum Fernseher ein Lag von gut 1 Sekunde (Der Grabber greift das Signal direkt am Receiver ab genau wie der Fernseher). Zum zocken ist das also eher ungeeignet. Wie siehts mit dem laggen bei dir aus, wenn du eine Taste drückts wie lang dauerts bis du den Effekt siehst?


----------



## mumble_GLL (13. September 2010)

Ich habe einen Grabber von der Firma Renkforce (noch nie gehört von dieser Firma), das Ding heisst USB DVD Maker II. Aber das was du meinst ist wohl das Delay also die Zeitverzögerung dieser Taste im Spiel, oder?
Da siehts sehr gut aus. Keine oder nur seeehr geringe Verzögerung die ich überhaupt nicht spüre.


----------



## crazycore (18. September 2010)

Ich verstehe den Grund irgendwie nicht. Was willst du nun eigentlich machen? Aufnehmen oder einfach nur das Gamecube Bild über den PC Monitor sehen zum spielen?


----------



## mumble_GLL (18. September 2010)

Eigentlich zum Aufnehmen aber das dann mit möglichst grossem Fenster im Programm, aber auch wenn ich gerade NICHT Aufnehme, sollte das Game über die Konsole möglichst gross sein.

Danke im vorraus


----------



## crazycore (22. September 2010)

Hmmm, PowerDirector ist eigentlich ein recht gutes Programm, eventuell gibt es irgendwo ne versteckte Einstellung... aber ich hab auch schon mal woanders gelesen, dass es nur das kleine Vorschaufenster gibt. Alternativ wird VLC vorgeschlagen und auch das hier:
DScaler - TV Viewer

Habs nicht selber ausprobiert, also alle Angaben ohne Gewähr!


----------

